# Slap repair



## elenax (Jul 29, 2009)

*Need other brain feedback*

*How would you code this???*

*I came up with 29826/29824/29822... Do you see a SLAP repair*

*PROCEDURES PERFORMED:* 

Arthroscopy, right shoulder.
Arthroscopic SLAP repair. 
Decompression, ASAD.
Excision, lateral end of clavicle. 
Debridement of bursa. 
Application of shoulder abduction brace. 
The arthroscope was then introduced into the subacromial space. An additional lateral and anterolateral portal was created for instrumentation, as was an AC portal. 

Careful diagnostic examination of the glenohumeral joint was performed. The above mentioned findings were noted. The cuff was débrided using a motorized meniscus cutter and intraarticular cautery. It was then secured using three push-lock anchors, one immediately anterior to the biceps tendon, one at the 12 o'clock position, and one at the 10:30 position. This was visualized through the posterior and anterior portals, and was found to be very stable. 
Following this, a 5.5 barrel bur was then used to perform decompression, and co-plane the lateral end of the clavicle. Through the AC portal, using curettes, rongeur, and the bur, the lateral end of the clavicle was removed. 

Following this, the bursa was carefully débrided, and the dorsal aspect of the cuff carefully examined through a full range-of-motion for cuff tears. None were identified.


----------



## aleach (Jul 29, 2009)

*slap repair code*

29807 is for a slap repair. 

April


----------



## mad_one80 (Jul 30, 2009)

NELENAZ said:


> *Need other brain feedback*
> 
> *How would you code this???*
> 
> ...



NOPE! dont see the SLAP mentioned in the Op...dont code it, as if it wasnt mentioned in the OP, it wasnt done.....OR you can have ur docs do an adendum to the OP then you can code it after the dictation is added. good luck!


----------



## carrieestes (Jul 30, 2009)

NELENAZ said:


> *Need other brain feedback*
> 
> *How would you code this???*
> 
> ...



________________________________________________________________

Your physician repaired something with the anchors... was it a RCR and not a SLAP?


----------



## elenax (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you all that's what I thought!!!


----------



## jodierellis (Aug 4, 2009)

I would ask the doc, it looks like the anchor suture is a SLAP if you have that as a DX. Yu have it as a RCR. Have him redictate to note it as a SLAP repair if it is one.


----------

